# iTunes :Où est stockée la musique ? Musique ? iTunes music ?



## C4RO (13 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous !
Je viens d'avoir un mac, j'ai un ipod Touch et je maîtrise à peu près iTunes.

Cependant  je n'arrive pas à savoir dans *quel dossier* la musique de itunes s'enregistre-t-elle. J'ai mis toute ma musique dans mon dossier musique puis dans itunes j'ai "ajouter à la bibliothèque" puis un message me disant de rechercher la piste s'afficher quand je vouais le lire (alors que toutes mes pistes sont présentes dans mon dossier musique). 

Bref *je ne sais pas où mettre ma musique* (pour éviter quel soit en double dans mon MB) !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Juillet 2008)

C4RO a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> Je viens d'avoir un mac, j'ai un ipod Touch et je maîtrise à peu près iTunes.
> 
> Cependant  je n'arrive pas à savoir dans *quel dossier* la musique de itunes s'enregistre-t-elle. J'ai mis toute ma musique dans mon dossier musique puis dans itunes j'ai "ajouter à la bibliothèque" puis un message me disant de rechercher la piste s'afficher quand je vouais le lire (alors que toutes mes pistes sont présentes dans mon dossier musique).
> ...


Bonjour,
Bonne question.
Je viens de changer de Mac et suis passé de 10.3 à 10.5 et je n'ai trouvé ce dossier que dans "Maison/Musique/iTunes/iTunes Music".
Je n'ai rien trouvé d'autre comme emplacement (?).


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2008)

C4RO a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> Je viens d'avoir un mac, j'ai un ipod Touch et je maîtrise à peu près iTunes.


ben non justement pas encore 
potasser l'aide



> Cependant  je n'arrive pas à savoir dans *quel dossier* la musique de itunes s'enregistre-t-elle.


ben ca dépend de ce que tu as réglé et fait

par défaut tout morceau mis dans la bibliotheque itunes  voit son fichier mis ou copié dans itunes Music SAUF si tu as demandé qu'il n'en soit *pa*s ainsi
en ce cas le fichier reste à l'endroit où tu l'avais mis et non copié dans itunes Music ( tout en etant listé dans la bibliotheque)

repotasser l'aide et réglage itunes ( preferences)




> Bref *je ne sais pas où mettre ma musique* (pour éviter quel soit en double dans mon MB) !


tu la mets où tu veux
mais bien régler les pref pour qu'itunes en tienne compte



PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Bonne question.
> Je viens de changer de Mac et suis passé de 10.3 à 10.5 et je n'ai trouvé ce dossier que dans "Maison/Musique/iTunes/iTunes Music".
> Je n'ai rien trouvé d'autre comme emplacement (?).



et?
ou est le problème?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> (...) et?
> ou est le problème?


Ce n'est pas vraiment un "problème", c'est juste que sur mon G4 Panther le dossier "Musique" était dans la colonne de gauche du Finder, indépendant du dossier "maison".
Et que sur ce nouvel iMac Leopard il se trouve dans le dossier "maison".
Mais bon, si c'est normal.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Bonne question.
> Je viens de changer de Mac et suis passé de 10.3 à 10.5 et je n'ai trouvé ce dossier que dans "Maison/Musique/iTunes/iTunes Music".
> Je n'ai rien trouvé d'autre comme emplacement (?).


 
tu peux définir une autre destination dans les préférences d'iTunes: 
Advanced > General et modifier le chemin dans le champ: _iTunes Music folder location_.


.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> tu peux définir une autre destination dans les préférences d'iTunes:
> Advanced > General et modifier le chemin dans le champ: _iTunes Music folder location_.
> 
> 
> .



Merci. 
La transition de Panther à Leopard n'est pas toujours simple.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ce n'est pas vraiment un "problème", c'est juste que sur mon G4 Panther le dossier "Musique" était dans la colonne de gauche du Finder, indépendant du dossier "maison".
> Et que sur ce nouvel iMac Leopard il se trouve dans le dossier "maison".
> Mais bon, si c'est normal.





LHO a dit:


> tu peux définir une autre destination dans les préférences d'iTunes:
> Advanced > General et modifier le chemin dans le champ: _iTunes Music folder location_.
> 
> .


y a ca 

et SANS RIEN modifier
rien ne t'empêche de créer des  ALIAS de ce dossier que tu places où tu veux 
(ou même dans finder  barre du haut ET colonne laterale)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> (...) (ou même dans finder  barre du haut ET colonne laterale)


C'est ce que je viens de faire.


----------



## C4RO (13 Juillet 2008)

J'ai reussi à modifier l'emplacement du dossier pour ma musique.

Encore un petite question :hein: : quelle est la différence entre "ajouter à la bibliothèque" et "importer" ? 


merci


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2008)

c'est expliqué dans l'aide !

(et dans des sujets Macg , si vraiment besoin)


----------

